# Install Manual Crank to replace a 4 Way Control



## onie9 (7 d ago)

Anyone have tips for retrofitting a manual crank on an old MTD snowblower?

I've got an older Yard Machines Gold 8.5hp MTD blower (circa 2005) that I'd like to retrofit with a manual crank. The chute seems to accept a manual hand crank although it shipped with 4 way chute control. Seems like I will need a crank, a chute crank adapter (supports the tip of the crank), and an eyelet bolt (supports near the handle of crank).









My question is: Will pretty much any manual crank from an older MTD blower fit? I see that the part numbers for cranks differ between models but they look similar.

For example, are the cranks on the two mtd blowers below interchangeable? They look similar but have different part numbers. If I need to be very specific with the manual cranks, any suggestions about what I should look for? I see various used manual cranks on ebay.







crank part no: 684-04104-0637










crank part no: 684-0022


----------



## soyabean (24 d ago)

I wouldn't mail order anything.

This sort of thing is best if you have donor machines lying around in the backyard.

Or hit up a reseller.

It's a hack at best. If not a priority, I'd wait until off-season when you can find machines tossed onto the curb for scavenging parts.


----------



## onie9 (7 d ago)

Thanks soyabean. Unless I can find out something definitive about the crank parts, I'll just deal with the 4 way control for now.


----------

